# Connect Bolt to computer monitor via HDMI



## bobfrank (Mar 17, 2005)

I have done this successfully in the past using a Roameo. I can also do this successfully with my laptop computer. However, when I try to do this with my Bolt, all I get is a black screen.

Is this a problem with Bolts in general or is it just my Bolt? I know this isn't a common usage with a Tivo. I have a spare and in the past have used a spare Roameo in my home office to keep excess shows and to use to upload home videos and ripped personally owned DVDs.


----------



## ej42137 (Feb 16, 2014)

I can think of two things this might be:

1) Your Bolt is set to a resolution that your monitor can't handle, or your HDMI cable does not support.

2) You have an HDCP problem. I presume that your monitor has HDCP capability because it worked with your Roamio, but Bolts are more flakey in all ways than Roamios so it wouldn't surprise me if there were an HDCP issue that the Roamio doesn't exhibit.

I would suggest that you might want to insure your HDMI cable supports 60 Hz 4k, but in any case you should connect Bolt to your regular TV and set the resolution to the lowest resolution, then connect back it to your monitor. If 480 rez works, try setting higher resolutions on the Bolt until it fails.


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

I've plugged many a bolt into many a computer monitor and never had this happen, however as @ej42137 suggests, the bolt may be hard set to a resolution the monitor doesn't support, if it were me? I'd plug the bolt into a tv, set the resolution to automatic, and then retry on the computer monitor.


----------



## bobfrank (Mar 17, 2005)

Thank you for the suggestions @ej42137 and @dianebrat . Unfortunately none of them worked for me. I tried them all, most more than once. I may have to make other plans for my extra Bolt.


----------



## kpeters59 (Jun 19, 2007)

Plug the Bolt in to a TV and set the Output Resolution to 720P and see if that doesn't get you an image on your PC monitor.

-KP


----------



## bobfrank (Mar 17, 2005)

kpeters59 said:


> Plug the Bolt in to a TV and set the Output Resolution to 720P and see if that doesn't get you an image on your PC monitor.
> 
> -KP


Tried that yesterday. Tried it again today, just in case. Still didn't work. Thank you anyway for the suggestion.

Couple of extra data points. When the Bolt is booting upthe opening logo splash screen and the first "Almost there... Just a few minutes more." displays on the computer monitor. then it goes blank and stays that way.

Also, setting the resolution manually when attached to the TV survives rebooting. When I set the resolution manually and boot with the monitor attached then reconnect to the TV the resolution has reset to Automatic.

I don't expect that that information will help.


----------



## kpeters59 (Jun 19, 2007)

What Model Number is the Monitor you're trying to use?

What is it's 'Native Resolution'?

What Resolutions does it support?

-KP


----------



## bobfrank (Mar 17, 2005)

kpeters59 said:


> What Model Number is the Monitor you're trying to use?
> 
> What is it's 'Native Resolution'?
> 
> ...


Samsung U28E590D. For running Windows 10 it's set at 1920 x 1080. It is 4K capable. Specs say native and max resolution is 3840 x 2160. 60Hz refrish


kpeters59 said:


> What Model Number is the Monitor you're trying to use?
> 
> What is it's 'Native Resolution'?
> 
> ...


Samsung U28E590D. For windows I'm running it at 1920 x 1080. Specs say native and max resolution 3840 x 2160. 60Hz refresh rate.

I checked to see if anything had changed since I had my Roameo attached to the monitor. I hooked up the Roameo to the monitor and it worked perfectly.


----------



## kpeters59 (Jun 19, 2007)

You probably should have led with that...

That's a pretty old 4K Monitor.

It seems to be able to display 1920x1080P. Try that.

Also try a 4K, too.

-KP


----------



## WVZR1 (Jul 31, 2008)

If that monitor has multiple HDMI can't you 'toggle' through the various HDMI. There's certainly no 'rational' reason that you're struggling! How many of the VIDEO DISPLAY 'inputs' are you actually trying to use?


----------



## bobfrank (Mar 17, 2005)

kpeters59 said:


> You probably should have led with that...
> 
> That's a pretty old 4K Monitor.
> 
> ...


I wouldn't think the monitor is that old the it would make a difference. Especially since connecting the Roameo still worked. I tried setting the Tivo to manually display a 1080P signal with no change. I couldn't set 4K manually because my TV doesn't support 4K.

Again, I appreciate the suggestions.


----------



## bobfrank (Mar 17, 2005)

WVZR1 said:


> If that monitor has multiple HDMI can't you 'toggle' through the various HDMI. There's certainly no 'rational' reason that you're struggling! How many of the VIDEO DISPLAY 'inputs' are you actually trying to use?


Yes, the monitor has multiple HDMI ports (and a Display Port) and I can toggle between them.. I have a two monitor setup and I am using the second monitor for the Tivo display. The computer video card is connected to HDMI 1 and I'm connecting the Tivo to HDMI 2. That works with the Roameo.

Out of desperation, I disconnected the computer HDMI and connected the Bolt HDMI cable to HDMI 2 on the monitor with no success. Then I connected the Tivo to HDMI 1 To my surprise that worked. Further testing showed that even with the computer connected to HDMI 2 it still worked.

I don't understand why it makes a difference which HDMI connection is used for the Tivo. The important thing is that it now works.

Many thanks for all of you who contributed your thoughts in this thread.


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

bobfrank said:


> Yes, the monitor has multiple HDMI ports (and a Display Port) and I can toggle between them.. I have a two monitor setup and I am using the second monitor for the Tivo display. The computer video card is connected to HDMI 1 and I'm connecting the Tivo to HDMI 2. That works with the Roameo.
> 
> Out of desperation, I disconnected the computer HDMI and connected the Bolt HDMI cable to HDMI 2 on the monitor with no success. Then I connected the Tivo to HDMI 1 To my surprise that worked. Further testing showed that even with the computer connected to HDMI 2 it still worked.
> 
> ...


FWIW I've tested a Tivo on a monitor using an HDMI to DisplayPort cable in the past


----------



## bobfrank (Mar 17, 2005)

dianebrat said:


> FWIW I've tested a Tivo on a monitor using an HDMI to DisplayPort cable in the past


I didn't have a HDMI to DisplayPort cable to test. I think that's about the only thing I didn't try. I was just going HDMI on the Tivo to HDMI on the monitor.

The thing with computers is you can't always know what's going to work. I've always said the most important phrase in working with computers is "Try this and see what happens."


----------



## WVZR1 (Jul 31, 2008)

bobfrank said:


> The thing with computers is you can't always know what's going to work. I've always said the most important phrase in working with computers is "Try this and see what happens."


That ain't actually so!!!!


----------



## jacktechie (Feb 6, 2013)

Really? What must work, may or may not. I cannot get anything from my Bolt TE3 to display on a Dell 4k u4320q on either HDMI1 or HDMI2 - complains no signal. It works without problems on an LG 43UN79 on any of the 4 HDMI (30 or 60Hz). Both are 4k monitors. However with PIP, the Dell works in the 1920x1080 window. And of course, it works in the LG PIP also.


----------



## bobfrank (Mar 17, 2005)

jacktechie said:


> Really? What must work, may or may not. I cannot get anything from my Bolt TE3 to display on a Dell 4k u4320q on either HDMI1 or HDMI2 - complains no signal. It works without problems on an LG 43UN79 on any of the 4 HDMI (30 or 60Hz). Both are 4k monitors. However with PIP, the Dell works in the 1920x1080 window. And of course, it works in the LG PIP also.


Yep. No reason my Bold won't display on HDMI2, but will on HDMI 1 on my monitor. If there was a good reason then the same should work for you. Wish I give you some help.


----------

